# I paid for a hedgie and got a RAT instead.



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

No offense to rat lovers...

ARGH!! Priss has had me out of my mind with worry. She has always been an active wheeler all night, and seems to enjoy flinging poo everywhere during her nightly jaunts. 

She hasn't wheeled in two days and I have been freaking out. In fact, she has been SO inactive, she actually pooped and peed on her blanket under her igloo, something she has NEVER done.

She has been warm according to the thermometer and to the touch. She is alert and runs around when we take her out for tummy time. She has been eating and drinking like a champion wrestler. Her eyes and nose are bright and damp -- not wet. She has not been balled up or any madder than her usual self. Basically she has been 100% normal during these days, with the exception of wheeling.

Last night I decided if she didn't wheel, I was making a vet appointment for today. After tummy time we put her up, tucked her in and waited. WIthin an hour there was poop and pee everywhere.

PHEW!

Cleaned it up. Looked at her again in an hour and practically needed to hose down the place. (All tootsie rolls, no runs.) She was at her water bowl drinking and she just looked at me as if to say, "You got a problem?" and went on about her business. 

Brat.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm glad she's ok! Boy, they sure do know how to make us worry, don't they?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I love all posts about Prissy Pants. She seems to have such a little personality! 

I bet she was having a blast seeing how worried you were. :lol:


----------

